# Help With Weaning Off Of Elavil



## neicy52 (Jun 11, 2002)

Hi! I was prescribed 25mgs. of Elavil, June 17th, of this year. Started having the side effects of rapid heartbeat and sweating and would like to wean myself off of it properly, but I don't have a clue, as to how to start. I also have about 20, 10mgs. of the Elavil, if that will help with the weaning process. Hoping that someone can lead me in the right direction.


----------

